# Directv and Pioneer VSX-1122-K Audio Dropout



## Crazy_S

I recently replaced my Sony receiver with the Pioneer VSX-1122-k and i noticed that the sound will cut out intermittently for 1 second. I have an HDMI cable going from my DirecTV STB to my Pioneer receiver and I have an HDMI cable going from my Pioneer receiver to my TV. I thought the issue was with DirecTV but when the sound cuts out and when I rewind it to see if it cuts out at the same part, it doesn't cut out. It seems as if the signal between the DirecTV STB and the Pioneer receiver is being interrupted. I have never had this issue with my Sony receiver and it was setup the same way. I have tried different HDMI cables and exchanged the Pioneer receiver and still have the same issue. Does anyone have this same problem or any idea what the issue could be?


----------



## SteveHas

Checkout my signature link below to see my set up. I have similar equipment.
Is this audio cut out happening during recordings and live programing? Does it happen with any other source going into the AVR?


----------



## Crazy_S

It happens on both LIVE or recorded TV but when I rewind to the part where the audio cut out the sound has no issue.


----------



## Crazy_S

The does not happen with any other sources on the receiver.


----------



## bsbuskirk

I have the same AVR and am not experiencing any audio dropouts. This is my second Pioneer receiver with HDMI switching, and I haven't had any problems like you're seeing. I'm connected to an HR24-200 and Vizio LCD. Is the problem limited to particular channels?

The only problem I've seen with the Pioneer AVR's is some total loss of audio at times during trick play of DVR. Power cycling the AVR seems to resolve the issue.


----------



## Laxguy

Audio synch and other problems can be reduced by not running video and audio though the AVR. Instead, go DIRECTV receiver-> HDMI to TV, and TV> AVR via digital audio.


----------



## Crazy_S

Any ideas of a setting on the pioneer that could cause the problem? cause i have tried everything. 2 directv receivers and 2 pioneer receivers. Tried different HDMI cables and optical cables.


----------



## Laxguy

Crazy_S said:


> Any ideas of a setting on the pioneer that could cause the problem? cause i have tried everything. 2 directv receivers and 2 pioneer receivers. Tried different HDMI cables and optical cables.


Did you try what I suggested?


----------



## Crazy_S

ill try that next


----------



## dobok

I have the same problem with my Pioneer receiver and Direct receiver(hr24) too. What is the real problem !!!!


----------



## Crazy_S

I have switched my receiver to a sony one and still have the same issue where the sound will cut out for 1-2 seconds but if i rewind to the part where the sound cut out then the sound is fine. I have trickled down the problem to be something with the directv STB where it has compatibility issues with new hdmi ports or something.


----------



## PokerJoker

Laxguy said:


> Audio synch and other problems can be reduced by not running video and audio though the AVR. Instead, go DIRECTV receiver-> HDMI to TV, and TV> AVR via digital audio.


If you do that you will most likely lose all your good surround audio and be reduced to only stereo. Most TVs do not pass through the HDMI digital surround audio to their digital audio outputs because it violates copy protection to do so.


----------

